# Happy to call ....... weight: translation into Polish



## Baltic Sea

Hello everybody!

*Happy to call ourselves modern, we do not subscribe to the notion that the bridge which we drive over cannot take the weight.
*This term is from a pocket-sized book entitled "A 100 years of X-rays", devoted to professor W. C. Roentgen.
On page 5, in paragraph 1, in line 2 is this text:
*Happy to call ourselves modern, we do not subscribe to the notion that the bridge which we drive over cannot take the weight.
*
To my way of thinking, the meaning of the sentence in question is *Będąc szczęśliwi, że możemy nazwać się nowoczesnymi, nie zgadzamy się z poglądem (pojęciem), że most po którym jedziemy nie wytrzyma ciężaru (samochodu)* lub *Będąc szczęśliwi, że możemy nazwać się nowoczesnymi, nie zgadzamy się z poglądem (pojęciem), jakoby most po którym jedziemy nie wytrzymał ciężaru (samochodu).*

Thank you. The source: a pocket-sized book entitled "A 100 years of X-rays", devoted to professor W. C. Roentgen.​


----------



## BezierCurve

Moja propozycja:

Z zadowoleniem nazywając siebie "ludźmi nowoczesnymi" nie przyjmujemy do wiadomo*ś*ci faktu, że most po którym jedziemy nie jest w stanie wytrzymać naszego ciężaru.


----------



## kknd

BezierCurve said:


> Moja propozycja:
> 
> Z zadowoleniem nazywając siebie "ludźmi nowoczesnymi" nie przyjmujemy do wiadomo*ś*ci faktu, że most po którym jedziemy nie jest w stanie wytrzymać naszego ciężaru.


bazując na tłumaczeniu beziercurve'a: _Z zadowoleniem nazywając siebie nowoczesnymi, nie podpisujemy się pod tym, że most, którym jedziemy, nie wytrzyma naszego ciężaru._ choć wcale nie wiem, czy jest to lepsza opcja (na pewno w wersji pierwotnej należy dorzucić przecinków! ); zastanawiam się jeszcze tylko, czy ta metafora mostu nie jest jakimś związkiem frazeologicznym, czy jakąś utartym wyrażeniem…


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you both.


----------



## LilianaB

I would personally translate it like that: Szczęsliwi (zadowoleni) że możemy się nazwać ludźmi nowoczesnymi nie przyjmujemy do wiadomsoci źe most po którym jedziemy może nie wytrzymac ciężaru. Yes, it could be a metaphor, I agree.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you LilianaB.


----------



## majlo

I'll take the liberties to improve/correct Liliana's translation.
_Szczęśliwi (zadowoleni)*,* że możemy nazwać się ludźmi nowoczesnymi*, *nie przyjmujemy do wiadomości*, **ż*e most*, *po którym jedziemy*, *może nie wytrzyma*ć* *naszego* ciężaru._


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, thank you. I forgot about the commas. There are different punctuation rules in Polish too, different than in English.


----------

